# Hey Ames!



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you please post some pix of your handsome boy? He reminds me so much of D for some reason lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Here I thought I was gonna get to snap on sum1...... now im bummed.

Though some mel pics may brighten my day


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I found his female twin the other day. I named her Azrael and she should be showing up at Ames house any day now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Mel is such a little ham. One of the cutest dogs here!  yeah, Ames you've been slacking on the Mel updates


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Here I thought I was gonna get to snap on sum1...... now im bummed.
> 
> Though some mel pics may brighten my day


LoL!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha wellllllll you get what you ask for  I am glad you enjoy my boys pictures! I always worry I am slamming people with them so I feel bad posting the same ol pics (to me they are different but to everyone else I worry they look the same lol 

I forgot my cell today, I feel nekkid without it, so I stole a few off my Instagram and facebook I do not think I have posted before, sorry if they are dupes 

Happy pup 
















LOVEs the sun as much as I do 









sad pup  

















cold pup









dancing pup









Annoying me to play while I am trying to watch the Breaking Bad Finale pup









What do you mean you forgot the liver!? 









WHAT you are going to work AGAIN??

















This is Hercules, a dog I walked at the Shelter, he was adopted last week. I miss this boy! He took the torture so well of my fellow volunteers lol

















Thanks for asking about my boy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Mel is so photgenic! Love his "are you really going to work" face. LOL


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww his little cast!! He's so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hahahaha. Great pics. The breaking bad one is very familiar to us. Seems like only when something good is on they need attention. Lol. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Mel is so photgenic! Love his "are you really going to work" face. LOL


he kills me! I have to not look now when I leave lol I try to make it all happy so he isnt so bummed, lol. Doesn't work.



DieselsMommie said:


> Aww his little cast!! He's so adorable
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He has it off now, ruined my Halloween costume Idea. He was gonna be a pirate with his peg leg lol



Coyne1981 said:


> Hahahaha. Great pics. The breaking bad one is very familiar to us. Seems like only when something good is on they need attention. Lol. Thanks for sharing!


RIGHT!! lol thanks for looking!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

he's so adorable and that cast pic was so sad and cute lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh thanks for th Mel-fix  such a handsome boy! He is so expressive!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Ames I love him! He's a handsome boy! Love the one of him under the blanket!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Ames. ;-)

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

In the litter mate thread you posted a pic of baby Mel....can you PLEASE post more? He's freaking cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You guys rock! Thanks for all the kind words. He has a wonderful personality I am glad it sHines through!!

Here is a video I did (before Mel was on a diet) for his third birthday, he will be 5 in January. Wow time flies. I will post some more but this is he progression kinda lol





[/color]


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Mel is too cute with his are you going to work face  great pics!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

D and I really enjoyed all of Mel's videos this morning!! I'm OBSESSED with your accent! It's WAY better then NYers!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Deiselsmommie you don't live in south Texas do you?


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> D and I really enjoyed all of Mel's videos this morning!! I'm OBSESSED with your accent! It's WAY better then NYers!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol. Great video. This pic is too much. HAHAHAHA. And DieselsMommie, New Englanders dont have accents. The rest of you guys do!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Deiselsmommie you don't live in south Texas do you?


Nope, born and raised in Brooklyn and now living in LA

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Nope, born and raised in Brooklyn and now living in LA
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh snap. Well, not you then. The rest of the country.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I appreciate it!



Coyne1981 said:


> Lol. Great video. This pic is too much. HAHAHAHA. And DieselsMommie, New Englanders dont have accents. The rest of you guys do!


Here here!!!! We invented America everyone else has an accent lol.

That's Mel's "ode to Belichik" when he had a tumor removed and needed the stitches covered lol he is a patriots fan of course and it's all I saw when I cut the sleeves lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Oh snap. Well, not you then. The rest of the country.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ames said:


> Thanks so much everyone I appreciate it!
> 
> Here here!!!! We invented America everyone else has an accent lol.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You get where I'm coming from. Lol. I wish Boss was a patriots fan. He doesnt care about them but gets all rowdy when the cowboys are on. I came home for football on sunday and he was in this. Thank his Mom. Little traders. Lol.

PS - Shes from the Bronx too. Shaking my head. Jets or Giants I'd understand. lol.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hahaha awwww that is the cutest!!!! I think I should pick Diesel up a Giants shirt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww that's so cute! UGH he is a jets jersey I may have accidentally beached it the next time it was in w wash. jets suck. jets jets jets

i realized you heard my voice in my videos, lol wanted to make sure you saw this one hehehe
Yankees fan? - YouTube


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Bahahaha!! That is GREAT!!! I love it!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

